# Speakers under 3k



## ricky641b (Jul 5, 2012)

Guys I Have one Situation ....I Dont know i Can Properly Explain or not ...but Let Me try To Explain my situation here.......Actually I Want Speakers for My Bathroom (yeah U Can Laugh Here)...Actually Their Is Space Between Roof And Pop Like U See In the walls and I Want To place The Speaker Their and Its Connection Is With The TV which Is In My Room.....and Its Wiring Is Typical Black and Red cable Which we Normally Connect With Speaker....so I Want Speaker Which Can Be Connected To This Wire.......i Dont Know I was Able To Explain The Situation ....And Whatever u Understand From This Suggest Me Something Which Can be Done Here.........or Suggest Me Some Speakers Or Any Other Solution


----------



## rahulbalmuri (Jul 6, 2012)

i donno about that wires and all... u can check these speakers... i jus bought them recently... Ultimate Sound Quality and Crisp Bass and no Distortion...

F&D A-520 2.1 Multimedia Speakers | Speaker | Flipkart.com


----------



## ricky641b (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah!...Very Nice reviews Of the People Who have Bought Them...ok...Thnks For Suggesting....Any More Suggestions Of Any 1?????\


----------



## ricky641b (Jul 27, 2012)

Well I Have Bought Speakers ....its IBall Boom bastic...
IBall Boom Bastic | Speaker | Flipkart.com

Very Small in Size but Require External Port thorugh USB ,  its Sound is Good , And Sound does Not Crack On high Volumes (Provided Sound Quality of Song is good) , Bass is Ok i.e U Can Feel it....... Bought from infibeam.. at Rs 520


----------

